
DC-to-NYC maglev train plan lands $27.8M in federal funds - dj-wonk
http://www.bizjournals.com/washington/news/2015/11/09/d-c-to-nyc-maglev-train-plan-lands-27-8m-in.html
======
hwstar
This money will go to some fancy consultants, and their paper reports will be
the only tangible deliverable.

It costs billions to build a maglev train, 28.7M is just a drop in the bucket.

------
mattbillenstein
$28MM won't even pay the crew's coffee bill for a month...

